# does anyone use medivet?



## zantewed (Jan 29, 2010)

hi ya, just trying to decided what vets to use and was looking into medivets they are like a franchise from what i can gather. does anyone use them? reccomend them? i heard from someone not to use them they are rubbish but personally i'd like to hear what you think before we make our own minds up.
thanx kelly


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

I spent a while using the medivet in long sutton, Lincs.

Mmmmmmm average experience I'd say, no horror stories that I can speak of from my own exprience, but very expensive. I got suspicious of their charges after we needed help with our kittens and I started to talk to other vets and found that I was being very heavily over charged.

The only other thing I could say is that I never got to see the same vet twice, even after requesting, I couldn't understand half of what any of them said as they were not British (I know that's not a problem, i'm just pointing out there was a language barrier) and no one vet said the same as another. We got charged for medication that upon a check up the other vet said we never needed. 

So I lost trust in them.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

they do overcharge you and i agree with the language barrier,we use them as an out of hour vets.
its very hard to explain to someone in the early hours of the morning about an animal in your care when thry don`t really understand what your saying.
the veterinary treatment they give us has always been good though


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm with medivet and im very happy i have always seen the same vet he has gone out of his way to help me


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I only use them in emergencies as they're the nearest 24hr vets, not got any probs with the language barrier here but then I'm used to it having seen many vets of dofferent nationalities. The receptionists are always pleasant.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they over charge. do tests for everything even if not needed so bump up the price and if they give you a quote on a op for anything you can always add a extra 2 to 3 hundred on the top.


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

That's true. For my local one you needed a few whiskeys before hearing the price of x-rays!
As said, its great if you've spent most of your life at the vets learning many different languages of the world but for thr average client it is not easy to discuss in detail the essential points of a consultation


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

archielee said:


> I'm with medivet and im very happy i have always seen the same vet he has gone out of his way to help me


Same here......would say though that I think it depends on the branch.


----------



## Moggy1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I rang around all our local vets to get an idea of prices for vaccinations and neutering, medivet were about the same, I choose medivets at Long Sutton, Lincs as they seemed very friendly and willing to offer advice. I have only been with them three months and my poor old pussy cat had an accident and broke his leg, my goodness was I pleased I was insured the bills are unbelivable £65.00 for a plastercast like bandage which so far has had to be changed three times. We are up to just over £800.00 so far and treatment is not yet completed. 

Hopefully if the insurance company pay out I will be a reasonably happy bunny as I cannot fault the vet so far she has been great very friendly helpful and has offered us an excellent service so far.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Poor old Pussy cat...sending him lots of get well soon vibes ...thinking of you...hope he makes a full recovery. x


----------



## Jesi (Jul 9, 2010)

My ex vet uses Medivet as their emergency call out service (Overnight etc). When my boy was ill recently I called them concerned he had gotten worse since my 6pm appt. They said there was nothing they could do other than put him on fluids, and as they didn't know what pain releif he had had they couldn't give him anything.

He had Pancreatitis and I had to sit with him in pain from 3am-8am waiting for my vet to open.  Also, at that point they were not sure if it was PC or obstruction, so to say they could do _nothing_ was quite a worry!

I don't know who I should be upset with in this case, my vet or medivet, but I changed vets soon after and my boy is no longer under either of their care.


----------

